# Doesn't like his house anymore?



## thegabibee (Aug 14, 2011)

Alff used to spend all the daytime inside his little hut.
Now he's sleeping under his wheel and when I moved his wheel, he just slept on the plastic. He had shoved all the bedding out and just slept on the bare plastic.
Is he too hot? Should I move his house there? :?
------
sidenote:
and for those of you who heard about Alff's injury, he's totally okay now. We've got some ointment to put on his paw and me and my dad are making a project out of making him a spiffy new c&c cage 
------
sidenote sidenote:
I have spent months researching hedgehogs and hedgehog care and I feel like I'm being quite responsible taking care of my new pal, my parents think so too. 
But when it comes down too it, I feel like I may not know enough, which is why I keep asking all these questions here. :|


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's good to ask questions, I think it's great you are wanting to learn more  Sometimes even when people research there can be a lot of conflicting info so it's always good to double check and ask other owners. 

It's hard to know if it's too hot or not, what is the temp inside the cage? Do you have a digital thermometer in the cage? They are very helpful since Hedgies can be very sensitive to temperature changes.

What kind of bedding do you use? I use fleece liners and sewn flannel ones. My girl Sandra likes to dive underneath mine to the coroplast. You can try putting some rocks to weigh down the corners but sometimes they will still get under there. 

How long have you had your hedgie? If not long it may be he's settled in and feels more comfortable to choose another spot. 

It's hard to say but maybe with some more details it might make his reasoning more clear


----------

